# car tire chains



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I would go with cables instead of chains, lighter and just as good a grip on roads.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Are you renting a 4x4 and/or all wheel drive? IF so, no need for chains man.. All they will do is piss you off.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

You will probably never make it to the mountains. 75% of skiers arriving in colorado are eaten by abominable snowmen on the way up to the mountains. Your best options are:

-Rent a snowcat or a helicopter, not a car or truck, its the only reliable way to get up to the mountains.
-Have 6 huge water jugs with IV's hooked up to yourself at all times to make sure you stay hydrated. Water flows out of your body faster than you can drink it up here.
-Start taking your altitude sickness medicine every 30 minutes upon arrival. You are living on the edge. 9 out of 10 colorado residents die of high altitude sickness every year.
-Have mommy pack extra band-aids in case you hurt yourself.
-Have a personal avalanche beacon and a gps signal attached to yourself at all times so mom can monitor your location and have milk and cookies dropped off to your current location at snack time.
-Dont forget the tranquillizer gun for the abominable snowmen! You'll have to buy one in Denver since they won't let you on the plane with it.

You do realize that you are flying to colorado to go skiing, not mount everest? Perhaps your mom watches the weather channel too much, and doesn't realize that every gust of wind is not a winter storm Jim Cantore death storm. In case word hasn't made it out to your mom, they invented this thing called a snowplow. They use it on the highways that are paved all the way up to the resorts. Amazing!


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

As GA said, if you are renting a 4x4 there is no need for chains. And in all honesty, there really isn't any need for chains period. All the rental cars will be front-wheel drive and will have good all-weather tires on them. The interstates will be plowed, salted, gravelled, and plowed again. 

I used to work at a rental car shop at DIA and would rent thousands of cars to out-of-towners heading up to the mountains in the winter. Almost never were there any problems with the roads, and not once did any of them need chains. Really the only vehicles that need chains are the semi's.

If you really want them though I'm sure could get some at Walmart (if you dare) for super cheap.

Enjoy your trip to CO!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't forget a shovel to dig your car out of the 12 feet of snow. Also, once you reach the mountains, I would highly recommend renting a team of sled dogs or you will never make it to the grocery store. And for purely survival purposes, it is essential to carry at least two kegs with you at all times. From the back page of the Summit Daily a while ago:



> A Slovak man trapped in his car under an avalanche freed himself by drinking 60 bottles of beer and urinating on the snow to melt it.
> 
> Rescue teams found Richard Kral drunk and staggering along a mountain path four days after his Audi car was buried in the Slovak Tatra mountains.
> 
> ...


In all honesty, in my last 18 years in Summit County, I think we've only put chains on but once or twice. I really don't think you'll need them. You can get them cheap at any WalMart or BigO.

COUNT


----------



## flipover (Oct 13, 2003)

deepsouthpaddler: Dude that is too good!


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

flipover said:


> deepsouthpaddler: Dude that is too good!


yeah deepsouthpaddler thats really good I agree, dont worry I have already done half of the things and Ill do the rest, O shit I have to go, momy is here, bed time, sorry I have to go she has to tug me in the bed.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Shoulda seen all the front wheel drive cars stuck on the way up to Eisenhower from Denver when that last storm came through. It was too funny. They were in the middle of the road just spinning away. 

But, to their defense, there was about 8 inches of freshy on the highway. My bro's Audi made it just fine though.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, a good a car (and a decent driver) will make a huge difference. Man I *love* my suby. I've driven it through 4' for freshies and shuttled 16 (yes, 16) boats with it. That car is *the shit!*. I don't know if I'll ever be able to get rid of it.

COUNT


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

hey fet, when you're mommy is done with you see if she'll swing over to my place and "tug me in the bed" too.

Subies rul.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I think its tires that make the difference. My honda does better than my subaru ever did but the tires are the key.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

My lady has a place in Breck.. And last year, when it dumped a good 12''s, we hooked up a ski rope to it and pulled snowboarders through the fresh pow for an hour or so. It was dope! Snow was coming over the hood of hte car.



And then, I got it stuck by power sliding into the ditch... Oh well, that's why god invented the bobcat.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

If you do end up buying chains, know that most places won't let you return them, even if unused. As I was once told at a front range hardward/auto store, "We don't sell snow insurance."


----------

